# first real bout of morning sickness....



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

ugh! taco bell + baby= no love!!!!

I havent felt good really all day but just now ended up getting sick for the first time with this one. hoping it wont be all that bad and it will only be once in a blue moon thing like it has been. is there anything I could take to ease my stomach when this happens or do i have to ride it out?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

That sucks! I've always been the kind of girl growing up that if i got any kind of flu i always threw up, so i know how it goes  hate that!! 

and plus taco bell is the best! bad baby!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

OH hunny... it will get worse... lol Mine started at about 5 weeks.. and escalated as I got into 6 and 7 weeks... 

Munching on dry cereal or crackers helps. I liked to eat dry cheerios. I went though not feeling hungry and losing my appetite. Don't go long between meals when you feel hungry eat. If you wait to long it will make you sick. They say though... a woman who has morning sickness has a lessened chance of miscarriage though!!

If it gets so bad that you can't keep food down, the docs can give you medication to help.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> That sucks! I've always been the kind of girl growing up that if i got any kind of flu i always threw up, so i know how it goes  hate that!!
> 
> and plus taco bell is the best! bad baby!


no, not bad baby GOOODDDD baby<3
lol, I can deal with no taco bell if it means I have a beautiful baby.

This one was actual getting sick!!! I don't know what morning sickness is if it is just dry heaving or if it is throwing up.........but either way it does suck!!! but I feel better now!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> OH hunny... it will get worse... lol Mine started at about 5 weeks.. and escalated as I got into 6 and 7 weeks...
> 
> Munching on dry cereal or crackers helps. I liked to eat dry cheerios. I went though not feeling hungry and losing my appetite. Don't go long between meals when you feel hungry eat. If you wait to long it will make you sick. They say though... a woman who has morning sickness has a lessened chance of miscarriage though!!
> 
> If it gets so bad that you can't keep food down, the docs can give you medication to help.


I have been eating very often. atleast every 3 hours and I eat all three meals with snacking in between. My last pregnancy i was dry heaving 24 hours and couldn't eat anything but apples, applesauce and cheese nips THAT WAS IT! I ended up losing the baby a week after finding out I was pregnant with it.

I had a script of morning sickness pills but i never got them filled and it is bad by now but if it keeps up I will def get on those!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

the baby doesn't like taco bell


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Czar said:


> the baby doesn't like taco bell


def not a taco bell baby! lol!

it was like.."Mom, what's this crap? um.....yeah! REJECT BUTTON!" :flush:


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> def not a taco bell baby! lol!
> 
> it was like.."Mom, what's this crap? um.....yeah! REJECT BUTTON!" :flush:


:rofl::rofl::goodpost::goodpost::flush:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Its important to remember that in the first trimester babies calorie needs are very small. So just eat what you can and don't worry about if you lose a little weight. Don't blame yourself for losing the other little one... sometimes those things just happen. But remember most times women go on to have normal pregnancies after a first miscarriage. My sister had a miscarriage with her first and went on to have 4 healthy full term babies. 

Morning sickness can be... just feeling sick to your stomach, vomiting or dry heaving. I used to just throw up stomach bile.. sometimes I had to gag myself to throw it up to get the burning to stop. Once I got that bile up.. I felt better and could eat. And the name is a lie... it can go all day or all night.. I got mine the worst at night! And I still get heartburn the worst at night too!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

ah man yes!! my last one was a nighter sickness! it was worse at night but I could barely eat anything with that one. this one I can eat. I actually feel a tad dizzy too. I am very tired so early bed time for me tonight. just trying to stay up so I can take my prenatal


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thats all normal!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> def not a taco bell baby! lol!
> 
> it was like.."Mom, what's this crap? um.....yeah! REJECT BUTTON!" :flush:


LMAO

LOL! babygirl, I was sick day AND night with my first son, I didnt stray to far from the bathroom for the first few months because I stayed sick it was bad, all the way to about the middle of pregnancy I lost weight and then ballooned up like 200lbs my first was completely horrible through the whole thing. My second was a breeze, no sickness, quick labor.. it was Awesome. Hang in there, it gets tougher for it gets better! 

Pssst Thats why there is a 6yr difference on my kids!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> LMAO
> 
> LOL! babygirl, I was sick day AND night with my first son, I didnt stray to far from the bathroom for the first few months because I stayed sick it was bad, all the way to about the middle of pregnancy I lost weight and then ballooned up like 200lbs my first was completely horrible through the whole thing. My second was a breeze, no sickness, quick labor.. it was Awesome. Hang in there, it gets tougher for it gets better!
> 
> Pssst Thats why there is a 6yr difference on my kids!


I just have alot of headaches with this one (hormone rise I was told and it is normal along with some cramping on both sides of my uterus. again was told if it is not severe pain and no spotting that is it normal. I get it at times but it isnt all that bad. It has me scared tho... cause alot of dr's said it wasnt normal specially the er dr I seen with my last one said it was not ok to have cramps at 3 weeks...not sure bout 5 weeks almost 6 weeks. I am concerned about it though.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OH man not the pukin. LOL it might get better it might get worse. When I was prego with my son the only time I got sick was when I smelled tacos from the taco truck, the onion smell made me hurl. I think I was sick for about 4 days outta the whole pregnancy, I'll cross my fingers for you lets hope it's just the taco bell and you don't get sick any more.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> I just have alot of headaches with this one (hormone rise I was told and it is normal along with some cramping on both sides of my uterus. again was told if it is not severe pain and no spotting that is it normal. I get it at times but it isnt all that bad. It has me scared tho... cause alot of dr's said it wasnt normal specially the er dr I seen with my last one said it was not ok to have cramps at 3 weeks...not sure bout 5 weeks almost 6 weeks. I am concerned about it though.


You said you were 4 weeks right? That is at the time of implantation... I don't even think you can find out your prego before 4 weeks unless it's blood test. Because the way they date the pregnancy... in the first 2 weeks theres not even a baby yet! lol Conception happens about 2 weeks into the actual pregnancy. Since they go off your last monthly P... So the first 2 weeks was just the egg ripening for ovulation at 2 weeks fertilized... and by the 4th week.. the fertilized egg begins making its way into the uterus to attach and grow. Sometimes they say it's normal to have a little cramping and some brownish spotting during this time. I'd say you are ok as long as your not bleeding bright red blood like a P. I know it's hard not to worry though! I still worry!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> You said you were 4 weeks right? That is at the time of implantation... I don't even think you can find out your prego before 4 weeks unless it's blood test. Because the way they date the pregnancy... in the first 2 weeks theres not even a baby yet! lol Conception happens about 2 weeks into the actual pregnancy. Since they go off your last monthly P... So the first 2 weeks was just the egg ripening for ovulation at 2 weeks fertilized... and by the 4th week.. the fertilized egg begins making its way into the uterus to attach and grow. Sometimes they say it's normal to have a little cramping and some brownish spotting during this time. I'd say you are ok as long as your not bleeding bright red blood like a P. I know it's hard not to worry though! I still worry!!


it was 3 weeks? they did an ultrasound last time (nothing) they said they didn't see anything (I would have been at 5 weeks if we went by my las lc but they told me I was wrong! ER drs are stupid!) they even did a blood test, it showed I was in very, very early stages of pregnancy 88 Beta test HCG level or..I was 5 weeks and It was a pending mc from the start because the levels too me were low and I went back 3 days later with spotting and cramping and it was at 20 so it had dropped. I figured It could have been maybe a Blighted Ovum where the fetus just stopped growing. I mean..they knew I was pregnant by my blood tests they just couldn't see anything in the ultrasound, not even the yolk sac so it was confusing to me the er never even told me that it was a pendind mc. they told me to wait 3 days and see if the hcg levels rose, obviously they were conserned about the amount
and they did every test under the sun. they diagnosed me with a Y shaped uterus too while I was there but I would have known because I had an ultrashoud done when I was 18 and I was perfectly fine to have babies. I had everything checked back then so whatever they told me I have they are re res cause I dont have it. :eyerolls: My sisters gyno and my dr for this pregnancy stated that when you are pregnant you canNOT diagnose any type of uterus issues. and get this..........
they didn't even tell me I had an issue until I went back. they had NO clue what they were looking for because they just went in to view the ovaries to make sure it wasnt an ectopic pregnancy everything else they were telling me was a bunch of BS!

how my hcg levels were normal (NO THEY WERENT! im not stupid..my mom is a dr's assistant!)
How I DID have a uterus issue (when I have files saying I am fine and ultrasound photos that show the statement is true)

How it was a threatened MC (when my hcg levels were dropping and I was actually having a MC)

:eyerolls:

YAY RANTING:woof:


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> OH hunny... it will get worse... lol Mine started at about 5 weeks.. and escalated as I got into 6 and 7 weeks...
> 
> Munching on dry cereal or crackers helps. I liked to eat dry cheerios. I went though not feeling hungry and losing my appetite. Don't go long between meals when you feel hungry eat. If you wait to long it will make you sick. They say though... a woman who has morning sickness has a lessened chance of miscarriage though!!
> 
> If it gets so bad that you can't keep food down, the docs can give you medication to help.


Your morning sickness started that late? 
I was pregnant 2 years ago & lost it very early unfortunately. But after my doctor informing me I was indeed preggos & only two weeks along I was sick as a dog every morning. I was about 4 when the mishap happened but I had been working myself to death & overstressed too.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

This is a fun website to check out.

Pregnology: Pregnancy dates and numbers


----------

